# LOG after coming off after 3 years.



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 17, 2016)

Did 5000 iu 1 week after last shot of T. 2 weeks later did blood work, results in today, all normal except test is at (89) 3 and a half weeks after last shot. Low as fuck, but still getting wooden and fucking like a champ. LH and FSH at .01 or less....

This week will mark the month mark, I'm taking 50mg of clomid 3x a week for 6 weeks. I will continue to post on this log for the next 6 months. I have not lost any strength in the gym yet, in fact last week I felt stronger...weird?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 17, 2016)

Not 3 years...lol 5 YEARS!! *****correction

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 17, 2016)

Had severe not pain off and on for 2 weeks. Nut pain gone today. Right ball a bit swollen....lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 17, 2016)

After 5 years I expected some pain. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nut pain back in evening time. Feel normal though. Workout went well. If I could just feel like someone didn't punch me in the right nut and then put it in a vice grip I be ok

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Oct 18, 2016)

Why only 3x a week on Clomid? Works better when taken daily.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 18, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Why only 3x a week on Clomid? Works better when taken daily.


Gives me anxiety lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 18, 2016)

Woke up with no pain in balls. Nut pain gets bad at night. Improves with sex or rubbing one out. Lifts are still strong as hell...Energy and mind good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Oct 19, 2016)

If the pain comes and goes then it's most likely a side effect of your body trying to turn things back on. If it were persistent throughout the day there would be more cause for concern. And if it goes away when you cum, that's just more reason to jack it constantly.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 19, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> If the pain comes and goes then it's most likely a side effect of your body trying to turn things back on. If it were persistent throughout the day there would be more cause for concern. And if it goes away when you cum, that's just more reason to jack it constantly.


Jacking it now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0st (Oct 19, 2016)

three years is a long stretch. try to get blood work done at least every six weeks!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 19, 2016)

gh0st said:


> three years is a long stretch. try to get blood work done at least every six weeks!


Actually 5 years....typo. lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 19, 2016)

gh0st said:


> three years is a long stretch. try to get blood work done at least every six weeks!


Was gonna do every 3 months. Why 6 weeks. Which values. Other than T and estro should I focus on??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 19, 2016)

Low energy. Zero desire to lift. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 19, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Why only 3x a week on Clomid? Works better when taken daily.


FUCK IT...JUST PINNED A CC....TRT 4 LIFE......

WAS FEELING LIKE POOP. LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Oct 19, 2016)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Jacking it now
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



I would have been OK without knowing that.


----------



## Sully (Oct 19, 2016)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> FUCK IT...JUST PINNED A CC....TRT 4 LIFE......
> 
> WAS FEELING LIKE POOP. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



Well, that experiment ended quickly.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 19, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Well, that experiment ended quickly.


After reading soooo much shit I felt like is be doing more harm than good at this point. Already feel better. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 20, 2016)

You ever plan on having kids?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a 14 year old an 11 year and a 1 year ild...I got my women pregnant during trt while blasting a quarterly round of HCG. Lol...I'm a potent mofo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 21, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> You ever plan on having kids?


Magnus for the most part I think I'm good in the kiddos. Although it is possible. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 21, 2016)

Honestly I'd just stay on trt,  true trt.  100-150mg/week max!  Stay on for 3 solid and go get your bloodwork done.  If I remember right your a big boy, so Id also run a weak ai like adex.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 26, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Honestly I'd just stay on trt,  true trt.  100-150mg/week max!  Stay on for 3 solid and go get your bloodwork done.  If I remember right your a big boy, so Id also run a weak ai like adex.


How much as? Any benefit from.using clomid.on cycle?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 26, 2016)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> How much as? Any benefit from.using clomid.on cycle?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



I would always run an AI and not a SERM on trt.  Much better to reduce estro than to block it.  That being said,  adex and exemestane are your best choices.  I'd start with .5mg  adex e3d or 8mg exemestane eod.


----------

